# Drainage Advice



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I have been trying to come up with solutions on my own, but nothing I can think of sounds like it'll do the job or be inexpensive. 
I'll post pics, but basically I have a pop up drain that moves water to one side of my driveway from the other side. They placed it so that water wouldn't run over or under the driveway. Problem is, it just collects on my yard. It's an absolute pain all through the year except June through August. Any idea on how to move it or help the yard absorb more water? Mower almost got stuck the past three times I mowed.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have a similar problem. The turf areas closest to the drain struggle for most of the year. 
I'm not an expert in resolving these kinds of problems, but my first thought is to install a french drain. LCN has done a how-to video if you want to get an overview of the process.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you move the pop up toward the back of your property?

@Still learnin I'm moving this to the landscape area for more visibility.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

It's over 100 feet to the back of the property so that would be a whole lot of work. Already have standing water issues in the tree line there as well. &#128514;

I'll take a look at the French drain. May be the next option. I'm not sure raiding my yard would even fix it with the way the neighbors yards slope to me.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Anything wrong with running a French drain to a dry well? I'd have to navigate lots of Irrigarion and utilities to be able to daylight it to the road in a 3 foot strip. And daylight anywhere else would be close to neighbors.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Repurpose just that wet area into something else like a landscape bed planted with shrubs that like wet feet or gravel it in with a water feature.


----------

